# Random Reboots, omap_i2c omap_i2c.4: RRDY IRQ while no data requested



## lethalmonk6 (Jul 26, 2012)

For the life of my phone, I've been experiencing random reboots, usually while idle with screen off.

I doesn't seem to matter what Android version, ROM, or kernel I have.

last_kmsg log files are just 1.75 MB filled with the same repeating message:

omap_i2c omap_i2c.4: RRDY IRQ while no data requested

Any idea what's up?


----------

